
Why Cops Are Raiding Arcades Over a Fishing Game - zdw
https://waypoint.vice.com/en_us/article/why-cops-are-raiding-arcade-over-a-fishing-game
======
BatFastard
I would call that anything but boring. There is too much information to take
in when you first start for sure. But as a slither and agar.io fan. I can see
where between the excitement and money it could be quite a heart pounding
adrenaline rush.

------
mkoryak
that looks really boring, but maybe it would be fun if I had a few hundred
bucks on the line

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmeAfwCgRZc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmeAfwCgRZc)

